# MySQL 8 with Galera Cluster



## rusoo7 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello Folks,

I see that repo has everting needed to setup MySQL 5.6 and 5.7 with Galera Cluster. However for MySQL 8 only the library is provided. I don't see the wsrep patch anywhere. Has anyone set this up on BSD?


----------



## spag (Jan 25, 2022)

I found this: https://github.com/codership/freebsd-ports/tree/master/mysqlwsrep80-server


----------

